# I need a seamstress



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

I have thought about having my clothing made for some time now but have not found a seamstress....even on Craigslist. Yesterday I stopped at the fabric store and lost my mind going through the pattern books. Everything anyone could ever want....I felt like I was in heave. If I were not almost 60 I would buy a machine and learn.

Here are my two questions;
-How does one find a seamstress for complicated projects such as Victorian or Steampunk clothing?

-My son wants a MAX CAPE from the online game, Runescape. There is no pattern, just pictures on the internet. I could not find anything similar in the pattern books. How best to proceed?

Thank you all....seems if sewing had been a priority in my life as a young girl I would have what I want instead of the crap I buy.

Terri


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

All I can say - be prepared to pay through the nose for this. Quality work is worth every penny. You may do best to go to Esty and look for those that have hand made items for sale, and see if they do custom work. I bet most will, if you are willing to hand over the funds in advance.

You may find that even near 60, you are willing to learn to sew. No reason why you can't, unless you have a physical disability that limits your dexterity or sight.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Macybaby said:


> All I can say - be prepared to pay through the nose for this. Quality work is worth every penny. You may do best to go to Esty and look for those that have hand made items for sale, and see if they do custom work. I bet most will, if you are willing to hand over the funds in advance.
> 
> You may find that even near 60, you are willing to learn to sew. No reason why you can't, unless you have a physical disability that limits your dexterity or sight.


 
I once paid over $300 for a doublet and pants for my teenage son. The quality is so incredible we have passed it down and will continue to do so for years. It is beyond gorgeous...but that woman is no longer in business.

I have seen crap at Macy's priced over a hundred dollars... seams tear, bias cut wrong, etc. I have no qualms paying for quality. 

I am back on craigslist hoping to find someone.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I use to do custom sewing, and while most people were fine, once in a while I'd get someone that thought they could "save money" by having someone make their clothing instead of buying it off the rack.

I do a lot of searching using the word "sewing" on craigslist (looking for machines actually) in a lot of different areas, and I don't think I've even seen anyone advertising do to sewing. I've seen several adds where someone is looking for someone to do sewing. . . 

I never advertised when I did sewing, I got enough work from referrals I never needed to. So that could be one reason you're not finding them. See if you can find places were people are wearing the type of items you want, and see if you can get some names from them.

BTW - my 33 year old son is into Cosplay - and he keeps saying it would be neat if I made him an outfit. I think it would be fun - but I have a lot of other things I'd rather be doing!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Go talk to that fabric shop and ask if they know of people in the area that do sewing for the public. Ask if they know what the people they refer you to usually do.

Also, you might want to call the local high school drama teacher and see if she knows of any that help her make costumes that may sew for the public from time to time.

And for the Steampunk, etc. Find a group that dresses that way, and ask them who is the seamstress of the group.

When I've done sewing for public, it was usually friends and referrals or schools. 

And do be ready to pay, and it sounds like you are ready. 

Good luck.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

And I suggest getting a good basic sewing machine, and see if that store has classes. 60 is just getting started good.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

60 is NOT too old to learn to sew. 

I sew clothes for myself and my grandchildren, but I won't sew for other people for pay. It isn't worth it.

There is a notice on the bulletin board at my local fabric store of a person offering to teach people to sew. Look for something like that.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

Once you learn to sew for yourself, the sky's the limit...you just have to reach for it!

Mon


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh my gosh...the posts made my day!! Not too old to learn to sew? Okay, I may need to think about it. I was off the hook when I saw those pattern books.

Given there is no comparison between the quality of "off the rack" and a good seamstress, I cannot imagine anyone balking at a decent price. I yearn for good seams, quality fabric and great lining. If people were not so "latest fashion" focused maybe quality would come back in vogue. 

As a child I can remember wishing something would wear out so I could get rid of it  I swear, some things were indestructible.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

Macybaby said:


> I use to do custom sewing, and while most people were fine, once in a while I'd get someone that thought they could "save money" by having someone make their clothing instead of buying it off the rack.
> 
> I do a lot of searching using the word "sewing" on craigslist (looking for machines actually) in a lot of different areas, and I don't think I've even seen anyone advertising do to sewing. I've seen several adds where someone is looking for someone to do sewing. . .
> 
> ...


 I had to look up Cosplay...how cool is that? My son is 9 and wants a new something or other ever few months. The middle son ( now 25 ) went through the Templar, Bezerkers, Medieval, etc. Now when he is not working, he lives in camo. The "garb" is kept and passed on. I really enjoy learning with them. I could see myself walking around all day in a few gowns 

Any suggestions on the best machine for me to start? I would like simple but not something I have to upgrade if I become OCD. 

I think they should bring back Home Ec..looks to me if a person can sew, they would have great friends.


----------



## jesuisdiana (May 24, 2004)

our local sewing machine store has beginning sewing classes


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

Places that sell suits "off the rack" often have a seamstress to do minor alterations. Places that sell bridal or prom dresses may also have someone willing to take on extra sewing.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

There are always ladies at the local senior center that can be a mine of information. Many of them sew and would be happy to help you learn. Others have lost their sight and may well use a seamstress. Never hurts to ask. Good luck.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

You could also run your own ad on Craigslist. They have a place you can advertise for a "one time gig". We found a wonderful handyman that way and had quite a few replies to pick from.


----------

